# crowntail's fins have lost their tips?



## mouse605 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey all! i'm brand new here, and i signed up because my bettas are worrying me... i have a beautiful butterfly crowntail male who is losing the tips of his fins- all of them. he's still active, eating fine, flaring, etc. but his beautiful white fin tips are GONE! it's making me depressed. is it the pH of the water, perhaps? i'm a veterinary technician, so i have access to medications if i need them... but none of the vets i work with have any clue about fish, as is fairly common in my area- fish are labeled under the 'disposable pet' category in the veterinary field by most vets. but this guy is special- he was so beautiful! actually, my hubby found him on the shelf at wal mart. i had never seen a butterfly (and didn't know thats hwat he was till i got to the internet ..when we checked out, he rang up for $3 instead of the $7 he was supposed to be as a crowntail...i feel like we were meant to be


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Um sometimes crowntails do need more water changes as ive heard there prone to fin rot more than other tail types. You should try aquarium salt or salt that is safe for the betta fish. And keep him on a balanced diet like good stuff. But dont keep him in the salt treated water for more than 10 days as ive also heard that is bad. And give him some fin repair stuff like bettfix. It has happened to me many a times. But dont worry just make sure you keep an eye on him and treat him well. Feed him regularly with some blood worms once a week some freeze dried pellets 2 times a week and pellets that are nutritious and healthy for the rest of the time and yes the days can overlap eachother. Hope this helps.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no bettafix! that stuff is dangerous for our beloved fishies! :O

CTs do have more fragile fins. my own CT has little piggy tail curls on most of his fins, because my water's too... hard, i think.

when you say the fin tips are gone, do you just mean the color, or the actual tip of his rays are gone?


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

could be tailbiting, maybe? tough to know what happened without pics :/
but they should grow back if the water parameters are fine.. and he's eating and being active.


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Like masshiimarro said, it could be tail biting. It could also have something to do with the water quality. What size tank is he in and how often do you do water changes?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

surprisingly, my niece's tiny little CT had fin rot, or something, that ate at his rays, and they're growing back with clean, warm water and some TLC. :3


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Could you fill out the sticky at the top of the "Betta Diseases" page? It would really help us to help your fish if we had some info on his set up.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He probably is a little stressed or he could have ripped them right off. My CT did that to himself and I was furious I thought for a moment he had fin rot then realized his beautiful violet tipped rays were uneven and as they were still there it looked like he nommed himself. A waterchange a big 100% change could help a lot. My boy's back in action after one.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe, he was another Betta (VT, HM, etc) who had fin rot when you got him, and with good care his fin rot is cured...?


... Might also explain the discount...


----------

